# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  "Miqte e mi Lamtumire" nga Gabriel Garsia Markes (para se te vdesi)

## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 
 Gabriel Garsia Markes ishte shkrimtar Kolumbian i cili fitoi cmimin "Nobel" ne letersi vitin 1982. Ka disa vjet qe ai eshte larguar nga jeta publike per shkak te problemeve shendetesore, shkrimi i meposhtem perben leter lamtumire drejtuar shokeve te tij disa dite para se ai te vdes nga Kanceri.

                 "MIQTE E MI LAMTUMIRE"
 "Sikur Zoti te haronte per nje moment qe une jam nje dordolec i ndrequr me rrecka dhe te me dhuronte nje cope jete mbase nuk do thosha te gjitha ato qe po mendoje, por sigurisht do mendoja te gjitha ato qe po them. 
 Do i jepja rendesi gjerave jo per vleren e tyre por per domethenien e tyre. 
 Do fleja pak, do enderoja me shume, sepse cdo minute qe mbyllim syte humbim gjashtedhjete sekonta drite. Do vashdoja kur te tjeret do ndalonin, do zgjohesha kur te tjeret do flenin. Do degjoja kur te tjeret do flisnin dhe sa do e shijoja nje akullore cokollate!
 Nese Zoti do me jepte nje cope jete, do vishesha thejsht, do shtrihesha perball diellit, duke lene pambuluar jo vetem trupin tim por edhe shpirtin tim.
 Zoti im, nese do mundesha do shkruaja urejtjen time mbi akull dhe do prisja de dilte dielli.
 Do pikturoja me nje ender te Van Gogut mbi yje nje poezi te Benedetit dhe nje kenge te Sheratit. Do ishte serenata qe do i dhuroja Henes.
 Do ujisja me lotet e mi trendafilat, qe te ndjeje dhimbjen nga gjembat e tyre dhe puthjen ngjyrekuqe nga fletet e tyre.
 Ah Zoti im, sikur te kisha nje cope jete... nuk do leja te kaloje as edhe nje dite pa thene te njerezit qe dashuroje se i dashuroje. Do beja cdo bure dhe grua te besojne se jane njerezit qe dua dhe do dashurohesha me "dashurine". Te njerezit do tregoja se sa gabim bejne kur besojne se ndalojne te dashurojne kur plaken, pa kuptuar se plaken kur ndalojne te dashurojne. 
 Femijes se vogel do i jepja pende, por do e leja te mesoje vet si te fluturoje.
 Pleqve do i tregoja se vdekjen nuk e sjell pleqeria por "haresa"*.
 Mesova kaq gjera nga ju njerezit...
 Mesova se te fjithe duan te jetojne ne "majen e malit", pa kuptuar se lumturia e vertet ndodhet ne menyren qe zbret "faqen e pjeret".
 Mesova se kur femija e porsalindur  shtrengohet mbi pellemben e tij te vogel, per here te pare, gishti i babait te tij e roberon pergjithmone.
 Mesova se njeriu ka te drejte ta shofi tjetrin nga larte, vetem kur duhet ta ndihmoje te cohet.
 Jane kaq shume gjerat qe munda te mesoje nga ju, por vertet nuk do hyne ne pune, sepse kur do me mbajne te mbyllur brenda ne kete valixhe fatkeqesisht, do jem duke vdekur.
 Te thuash gjithmone ate qe ndjen dhe te besh gjithmone ate qe mendon.
 Nese do e dija qe sot do ishte hera e fundit qe do te shihja duke flejtur, do te perqafoja forte dhe do i lutesha Zotit qe te behesha roja i shpirtit tend. 
 Nese do e dija se kjo do ishte hera e fundit qe do te shihja te dalesh nga dera do te perqafoja dhe do te jepja nje puthje  dhe do te therisja prape qe te te jape dhe te tjera.
 Nese do e dija se kjo do ishte hera e fundit qe do degjoja zerin tend, do magnitofonoja cdo fjale tenden, qe te mundesha ta degjoje perseri dhe perseri.
 Nese do e dija qe keto jane momentet e fundit  qe te shikoje do te thosha "te dashuroje" dhe do supozoja jo-llogjikisht se e dije qe me pare.
 Ekziston gjithmone nje e neserme dhe jeta na jep dhe mundesi te tjera qe ti bejme gjerat sic duhet, por neqoftese bej gabim dhe na mbetet vetem " e sotmja", do doja te te them se sa shume "te dua"  dhe se kurre "nuk do te haroje".
 E nesermja nuk eshte e sigurt per askend, si i ri si i vjeter. Sonte mund te jete hera e fundit qe shef njerezit qe dashuron . Prandaj mos prit me, beje sot, sepse nese e nesermja nuk vjen kurre, sigurisht do pendohesh per diten qe nuk gjete kohe per nje buzeqeshje, nje perqafim, nje puthje dhe ishe shume i zene per te realizuar nje deshire te fundit te tyre*.
 Mbaj ata qe dashuron pran vetes, thuaji duke murmuritur se sa shume i ke nevoje, dashuroji dhe sillju mire, gjeje kohen ti thuash "me vjen keq", "me fal", "te lutem", "faleminderit" dhe te gjitha fjalet e dashurise qe di.
 Asnjeri nuk do te mbaje mend per mendimet e tua te fshehta. Kerko nga Zoti fuqine dhe zgjuaresine t'i shprehesh. Trego te shoket e tu domethenien e tyre.
 Dergo kete mesah te ata qe do.
 Nese nuk e ben sot, neser do jet si dje. Dhe nese nuk e ben kurre, s'ka problem. Fillo te besh realitet enderat e tua. Tashti eshte moementi i duhur."  




{haresa}*... nga folja {harohem}... me kuptimin qe i leje gjerat prapa dore.
 {..nje deshire te fundit te tyre}* ... {te tyre} e ka fjalen per {...njerezit qe dashuron....}

 Artikulli eshte me te vertet rengjethes, mjafton ta kuptosh. Shkrimtari e shkruajti ne spanjisht por une e perktheva nga greqishtja dhe shpresoje ta kem perkthyer sa me te lehte ne kuptim. 

Per ndonje paqartesi (ne kuptim) mund te me shkruani!

falemiNDERit

----------


## Sokoli

Khalid ku e gjete kete shkrim?

----------


## Henri

Pashe nje dokumentar mbi Kastron te djelen, "Fidel". Markez, si mik i ngushte i tij plotesoi portretin e Fidelit me shume intimitete interesante.  :buzeqeshje:  Sipas Markezit, cdo liber a doreshkrim i tij, perpara se te botohej, i jepej Kastros ne origjinal, per kritike e mendim, te cilin Markezi e çmonte me shume sesa sugjerimet e nje redaktori. 

Nderkohe, shpesh me duket veshtire per t'u pranuar fakti qe kur dikush vdes, nga ai te mbetet vetem e shkuara, dmth ajo ç'ka eshte bere.

----------


## D&G Feminine

Markezi eshte shkrimtari qe kam me per zemer. Po me zhgenjen fakti qe paska pas mik Castron, hera e pare qe e degjoj.

----------


## Brari

Qe te shkruac libra duhet te kesh ca gjera...

Talenti e kultura jane njera ane por kriesorja eshte  ose jane "kushtet".
Pra te kesh nje Dhome , nje tavoline e nje makin shkrimi e nje kamarier (disa kane ndonje adhuruese ose gruan) qe te te rregulloj krevatin ..te te benj gjellen e te ta bjere nje kafe a supe gjat te shkruarit. E keto salltanete duan Para  pa diskutuar ketu ate Spunton ose ndihmen qe te te Botohesh nga nje Shpi Botuese.
Nisur nga keto shume shkrimtare kane pas fatin te kene njohur ndonji " te forte" qe u ka ndihmuar ekonomikisht ne keto halle dhe zakonisht keta te forte kane qene Mbreter , Princa e ne shekujt moderne duallen Biznesmene te fuqishem ne Perendim ose Sekretar te par Partish ne vendet kamuniste  qe u ndihmonin shkrimtareve te benin e tu shiteshin librat.
Nashti dhe ka pasur raste kur ndonje shkrimtar nuku ja kish nevojen mbreterve se ishin vete te pasur nga gjyshi si psh Tolstoi kurse keta rrjepacaket latino amerikane jeshen te detiruar ti puthin kembet ndonje satrapi vendas si puna ketire miqve te Kastros ose si keta tanet pe devolli ose lapardhaje.

Keshtu oj feminime mo u murzit se cdo gje qe ke lexuar  ti e na te tjerete e ka brenda hijen e atyre Zoterve te kohrave e vendeve.

Vetem ketu ne Forum qe shkruhet pa u falur ne asnje Zot.
Mjafton nje kompjuter dhe shkelja..lol.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Sokol, nuk mund te te ndihmoje dot se nga nje reviste e mora, dmth. nuk eshte pjese llibri, eshte thjesht nje shkrese e shkrimtarit drejt shokeve te tij.

Henri feleminderit per lajmet qe na the (une nuk e dija).

Deri sa Markesi merte mendimin e Kastros do te thote qe Kastro mer vesh dhe nga letersia, nuk ka ndonje te keqe ketu. Letersia i perket te gjithe njerezve nuk ben dallime.

Por une do kisha deshire te bisedojme per artikullin e mesiperm ose per shkrimtarin e jo "kodra mbas bregut".

----------


## Kryeplaku

Mora vesh se Markesi nuk ka vdekur akoma, nga Kanceri qe vuan. Prandaj kerkoje falje per gabimin e mesiperm- se isha lajmeruar gabim. Sidoqofte doktoret thone se vdekja e tij eshte teper afer, dhe artikulli i mesiperm, te cilin e shkruajti para pak kohe, tregon qe Markesi eshte pergatitur per "udhetimin e gjate". Markesi kishte lindur ne vitin 1928.

----------


## Henri

Ne fakt une kur lexova postin tend, mendova se ai ishte ne prag te vdekjes, e jo se kishte vdekur. Mbase me ka shkare ky detaj.

Sa per lidhjen e tij me Kastron, une nuk bera asnje koment te njeanesuar, thjesht shtova dicka qe une dija mbi autorin ne fjale, e nuk hapa ndonje bisede per Kastron. Keshtu qe ate Kodren mbas bregut shpresoj te mos e kesh vene ne dukje per mua  :buzeqeshje: 

Nejse, pas dhjete vjetesh, kur (shpresoj) te kem lexuar te gjithe veprat e Markezit, do te me marre malli per nje shkrim te ri te tij, ashtu si me merr malli per nje shkrim te ri te Kekos.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Henri une te falenderova per lajmin, se nuk e dija me verte!

----------


## Sokoli

Ky mesazh i Marquezit eshte vene ne forum qysh nja 6 muaj me pare nga nje antar tjeter. E vune dhe kryeteme per ca kohe deri sa u be camur e tema shkoi ne fund te detit. Nga cila reviste e ke marre? Nga cila gjuhe e ke perkthyer?

----------


## Kryeplaku

Sokol...
1) mesazh i Markezit me kete titull eshte e pamundur te ishte ne forum, se titullin i'a pershtata vet
2) Nuk jam i detyruar te them te kush reviste e gjeta, se nuk je prokurori i forumit ti.
3)nga kush gjuhe e perktheva, e shkruajta njehere
4)Kam nje vit qe e vizitoje kete forum (sidomos rubriken e Letersise) dhe nuk me kane zene syte teme te atille
5)Nuk jam tip qe kopjoje shkrimet e te tjereve se i kam dy fije tru vet.

----------


## Henri

(Avokati mbrojtes i Priftit)

Kryeplak, nuk mendoj se Sokoli e shkruajti ate postin me lart per te "diskretituar" ty. Ne vijme ketu per t'u mireinformuar, e kete kam pershtypje se pati qellim dhe Sokoli per shkrimin me lart.

Dikush me tha dhe mua kur e lexoi qe kjo nuk eshte shkruar nga vete Markez.

----------


## Sokoli

Uopo qy ere.
Te njejtin shkrim e ka vene ne forum Ari 32 qe ne kohe te qepes e u hoq se u dyshua autenticiteti i tij nga disa qe e quajten email te bere forward etj etj... Ari 32 e kish perkthyer nga greqishtja dhe vuri ne forum edhe versionin ne gjuhen Greke pervec atij ne gjuhen Shqipe. Ndaj pyes dhe une ne c'reviste e ke marre.
Uopo qy ere.

----------


## D&G Feminine

:ngerdheshje:  Aman sa te lezecem jeni. Ia vlen me ardh e me u fut ne forum ne 2 te nates, qofte edhe per kodra pas bregut si keto.

 :buzeqeshje:

----------

